# S.H.I.T. Herf - SoCal 8 Edition



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

While the "official" events of SoCal 8 will proceed as planned, The S.H.I.T. Herf crew will be staging their own SoCal 8 pre-pre-herf on Thursday, June 28. Location TBD. We will be starting a bit earlier than usual and there will be plenty of food & drink in addition to cigars.

In order to prepare properly, we would like to get an approximate head count of guest S.H.I.Ters. If you are planning on coming down, please post here and let us know.

No guns, knives or Vegemite will be allowed.

*Confirmed:*
zemekone
bigwaved

*Intent - Not Confirmed:*
icehog3
gabebdog1


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

You never know WHO will show up:ss


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I am trying to work out all the logistics....might need some PM help from some of the S.H.I.T. and SoCal Gorillas.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

pnoon said:


> .
> 
> No guns, knives or Vegemite will be allowed.


:c WTF!!!...who decided on THAT stupid rule

Ok I'll bring Marmite instead


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I am trying to work out all the logistics....might need some PM help from some of the S.H.I.T. and SoCal Gorillas.


You know where to find me.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

in there like swimwear...


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

im 90 percent


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

zemekone said:


> in there like swimwear...


Consider us a bikini because we are showin' up together.


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

Bigwaved said:


> Consider us a bikini because we are showin' up together.


only if i get to be the bottoms... :r


----------



## gabebdog1 (Mar 9, 2005)

zemekone said:


> only if i get to be the bottoms... :r


mas puto!!


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

gabebdog1 said:


> mas puto!!


HAHAHAHA!


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

SDmate said:


> :c WTF!!!...who decided on THAT stupid rule




sorry mate. couldn't hear you through all that fur.

didyasay, marmite?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

gabebdog1 said:


> mas puto!!


Gerry is a gigolo? Who knew...


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

Wish I can join but the locals here will prolly do something too...

Next time Pete. I can't stand you guys more than once a week anyway.:r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

cigarflip said:


> Wish I can join but the locals here will prolly do something too...
> 
> Next time Pete. I can't stand you guys more than once a week anyway.:r


I have no doubt the locals will be doing something Thursday night.

But, Mr. Nee, it's been a lot longer than a week since we've seen you 'round these parts. Don't be a stranger.


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

cigarflip said:


> Wish I can join but the locals here will prolly do something too...
> 
> Next time Pete. I can't stand you guys more than once a week anyway


:z He can't find the *#^*&# on ramp!!  Peter, you just never know....:w

Rob

footnote..My sig tag keeps changing :r flipping joker...:bx


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Yeah theres a pre-pre herf (Thursday eve) gathering planned on the patio too.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

poker said:


> Yeah theres a pre-pre herf (Thursday eve) gathering planned on the patio too.


START YOUR OWN DAMN THREAD !!!!


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

see how ya'll act when you get old?:r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

poker said:


> see how ya'll act when you get old?:r


WHAT?


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

hehe, dueling pre-pre-herfs!


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

pnoon said:


> WHAT?


:r LMAO:r


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

We will send Rob as the token PPP representative. He's been doing a lot of bitchin and moaning about the drive to San Diego and that he's not used to herfs that end at 9:30.:r


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

cigarflip said:


> We will send Rob as the token PPP representative. He's been doing a lot of bitchin and moaning about the drive to San Diego and that he's not used to herfs that end at 9:30.:r


Naw, you keep him -- we've had our "once in a lifetime trip to San Diego" visit. All he talks about is how he hasn't watched a baseball game in 30 years ....


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

galaga said:


> Naw, you keep him


:sb That's Sooooooooooooooooo Wrong And WHO THE HECK is "joker" calling old :tg

Besides my team won  and my ^&*% Sig tag keeps changing all on it's own:al


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

gorob23 said:


> and my ^&*% Sig tag keeps changing all on it's own:al


Too damn funny. Some S.H.I.Ter has friends in high (or low) places.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Come on, Tommy, confirm already!!!  Can you say, "Good company, shitty _*OLD*_ cigars, smooth drinks and Korean BBQ"?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> Come on, Tommy, confirm already!!!  Can you say, "Good company, shitty cigars, smooth drinks and Korean BBQ"?


Make that shitty OLD cigars.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Make that shitty OLD cigars.


Whew! I lost my mind for a sec...thanks for das boot


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> Come on, Tommy, confirm already!!!  Can you say, "Good company, shitty _*OLD*_ cigars, smooth drinks and Korean BBQ"?


Gotta check finances and vacation time...the trip to Ireland may force me to wait until SoCalNiner....but I haven't given up, I am working on it.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> Gotta check finances and vacation time...the trip to Ireland may force me to wait until SoCalNiner....but I haven't given up, I am working on it.


You BETTER make it out here or I'll have to kick yer ass.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

pnoon said:


> You BETTER make it out here or I'll have to kick yer ass.


I am far from licked, and licked from far.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

pnoon said:


> You BETTER make it out here or I'll have to kick yer ass.


You know that is THE reason he is on the fence.

_*Fear the Poon!*_


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> I am far from licked, and licked from far.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Just my type! 

I promise I am not giving up without a fight...anyone looking to buy a Cuban kidney?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> Just my type!
> 
> I promise I am not giving up without a fight...anyone looking to buy a Cuban kidney?


Does Carlos know the initiation fee to the Mega-Herf?


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> Does Carlos know the initiation fee to the Mega-Herf?


Shhhhhhh....I'm hunting whivers.....


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

cigarflip said:


> Wish I can join but the locals here will prolly do something too...
> 
> Next time Pete. I can't stand you guys more than once a week anyway.:r


*Maybe Larry is too busy giving lesson about cigars *


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

pinoyman said:


> *Maybe Larry is too busy giving lesson about cigars *


:r :r


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

*Thanks for the breakfast Larry!
Hermosa Beach is beautiful.*


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

pinoyman said:


> *Maybe Larry is too busy giving lesson about cigars *


:r

Poker Can't you just hear him now saying

"Whats wrong with you, this is NOT a cuban look it has No triple caps! What an Idiot now go get me another Balut.."


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

gorob23 said:


> :r
> 
> Poker Can't you just hear him now saying
> 
> "Whats wrong with you, this is NOT a cuban look it has No triple caps! What an Idiot now go get me another Balut.."


 :r "That's Sooooooooooooooooo Wrong And WHO THE HECK is "joker" calling old"

Hey, I don't care what "joker" drives, he looks older than both of us......


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

gorob23 said:


> :r
> 
> Poker Can't you just hear him now saying
> 
> "Whats wrong with you, this is NOT a cuban look it has No triple caps! What an Idiot now go get me another Balut.."


Next time I'll stay longer to meet you gorob.
Larry said you're a nice guy.

Now who want some Balut?


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

pinoyman said:


> Now who want some Balut?


Mmmm, balut. :dr After a pitcher of Mojo, or a sixer of San Miguel, you don't really care what you're eating. :al


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> Mmmm, balut. :dr After a pitcher of Mojo, or a sixer of San Miguel, you don't really care what you're eating. :al


After a pitcher of Mojo it is hard to walk


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

galaga said:


> Hey, I don't care what "joker" drives, he looks older than both of us......


I look older than you guys? Man, I should start drinking Geritol too then!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

poker said:


> I look older than you guys? Man, I should start drinking Geritol too then!


You may rethink that if you see what it does to you...


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Rumor is that it stunts your growth too...


----------



## soulskater (Aug 24, 2004)

Bigwaved said:


> Rumor is that it stunts your growth too...


crikey! i think i peed myself. that is too funny.

decisions, decisions. do i hang with the usual crew at Poker's Patio or do I go and be a pain in the ass elsewhere? hmmmmm.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

soulskater said:


> crikey! i think i peed myself. that is too funny.
> 
> decisions, decisions. do i hang with the usual crew at Poker's Patio or do I go and be a pain in the ass elsewhere? hmmmmm.


Just be sure you have 5 references, Big Guy!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

pnoon said:


> Just be sure you have 5 references, Big Guy!


Doh! :r


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Just be sure you have 5 references, Big Guy!


hey he can always bribe us with Grandes de Espanas :ss


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

soulskater said:


> crikey! i think i peed myself. that is too funny.
> 
> decisions, decisions. do i hang with the usual crew at Poker's Patio or do I go and be a pain in the ass elsewhere? hmmmmm.


I vote You go be a PITA elsewhere :tu But drop off Mom's tamales at Jokers 

Rob:tg


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

gorob23 said:


> I vote You go be a PITA elsewhere :tu But drop off Mom's tamales at Jokers
> 
> Rob:tg


Tamales? Homemade? He don't need no stinkin' references with those in hand!


----------



## soulskater (Aug 24, 2004)

pnoon said:


> Just be sure you have 5 references, Big Guy!


why? not like you can do anything about it anyway. :r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

soulskater said:


> why? *not like you can do anything about it anyway*. :r


Are you kidding me?
Ask Greg (IHT)? Ask Eric (GOAT LOCKER) about my telephone?


----------



## soulskater (Aug 24, 2004)

If youre gon act like that then I'm just not gonna show up

:tg


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

soulskater said:


> If youre gon act like that then I'm just not gonna show up
> 
> :tg


Who is bringing the tamales then?


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

Hi guys! remember me ? Hope you dont mind me joining you guys at the pre pre herf in San Diego. DOnt know at what time it starts, but I will arrive depending on the lenght of the border line when I get out of work.

Now that I will be closer I hope to attend to more herfs


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Is it June yet?


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

WillyGT said:


> Hi guys! remember me ? Hope you dont mind me joining you guys at the pre pre herf in San Diego. DOnt know at what time it starts, but I will arrive depending on the lenght of the border line when I get out of work.
> 
> Now that I will be closer I hope to attend to more herfs


SWEET! :ss :tu


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> Is it June yet?


I wish....

Getting closer, though


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

Alright you SHIT-bastards... it looks like Mo and I will be making the drive down to the pre pre HERF before SoCal VIII 


This will be my first official in-person SHIT HERF. I was there once telephonically :r


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Alright you SHIT-bastards... it looks like Mo and I will be making the drive down to the pre pre HERF before SoCal VIII
> 
> This will be my first official in-person SHIT HERF. I was there once telephonically :r


PARTY TIME !!

Time to break out the booster seat!


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

pnoon said:


> Time to break out the booster seat!


And the smoking Vodka


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> And the smoking Vodka


You got it, Bro! :al:al:al


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

From what I hear James is going to try and make the trek down as well. Still have to chat with him on the phone about it though.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Me, BW Dave and Carrie plan on attending as well.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Hosts:
BeerBob
galaga
GoatLocker
SDBeerman
SDMate
pnoon

4Sures:
Zemekone
j6ppc
Carrie
BigWaved
Motheman

Maybes:
Gabedog
croatan
WillyGT

I'llbelieveitwhenIseeits:
LasciviousXXX

please amend as needed.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

galaga said:


> I'llbelieveitwhenIseeits:
> LasciviousXXX
> 
> _please amend as needed._


He is a little small, so you may need a monocle...


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Bump

Hosts:
BeerBob
galaga
GoatLocker
SDBeerman
SDMate
pnoon

4Sures:
Zemekone
j6ppc
Carrie
BigWaved
Motheman


Maybes:
Gabedog
croatan
WillyGT

I'llbelieveitwhenIseeits:
LasciviousXXX


Korean BBQ
(Beef & Chicken)
Potato Salad
Beer
Sprout Salad
Kim Chi
(Home made)
Spinach salad
Beer
Garlic/soy Edamame
Coffee
Old S.H.I.T.y smokes

Who else?
Rob/Jess/Deem/Kelly/Barry/Larry et al. you gonna make it?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

galaga said:


> Bump
> 
> Hosts:
> BeerBob
> ...


You should add beer to the list.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Can you add a little "make time go fast"?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

What is the preparation of the edamame? It sounds like something I would like to pre pre SoCal S.H.I.T. herf test.


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> He is a little small, so you may need a monocle...


Hello pot? 

:r


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Bigwaved said:


> What is the preparation of the edamame? It sounds like something I would like to pre pre SoCal S.H.I.T. herf test.


I get the frozen un-cooked soybeans, then microwave cook them according to directions and store cold. When ready to re-heat, in a wok/pan heat some butter/olive oil and add garlic to slightly cook the garlic. Add cooked soybeans and soysauce to rewarm. If you come up with any other spices that go well with this, let us know.



12stones said:


> Hello pot?
> 
> :r


Oh, really, you mean we need some more booster chairs?


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

galaga said:


> Oh, really, you mean we need some more booster chairs?


Dats da woird on da streets.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

galaga said:


> I get the frozen un-cooked soybeans, then microwave cook them according to directions and store cold. When ready to re-heat, in a wok/pan heat some butter/olive oil and add garlic to slightly cook the garlic. Add cooked soybeans and soysauce to rewarm. If you come up with any other spices that go well with this, let us know.
> 
> Oh, really, you mean we need some more booster chairs?


 Thanks. I will sit in a booster if I cannot reach the food...


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

12stones said:


> Dats da woird on da streets.


I blame everything on cold water...


----------



## cigarflip (Jul 4, 2004)

galaga said:


> Bump
> 
> Hosts:
> BeerBob
> ...


I hear you guys finish early. Will I still have time to go to Joker's Pre-pre herf?:r


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

cigarflip said:


> I hear you guys finish early. Will I still have time to go to Joker's Pre-pre herf?:r


:r

Depends on how fast you drive and Joker's bedtime.....


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

:sbDo we have to watch baseball ????:bx


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

gorob23 said:


> :sbDo we have to watch baseball ????:bx


It's an off day, but we'll TIVO the wednesday game just for you!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

galaga said:


> Bump
> 
> Hosts:
> BeerBob
> ...


Hey Brandon (BP22), I don't see YOUR name on the list. 
Get yer a$$ down here!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Is anyone heading down there Thursday afternoon? My flight gets in around 1:40 so if I can catch a ride, I'm in.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

croatan said:


> Is anyone heading down there Thursday afternoon? My flight gets in around 1:40 so if I can catch a ride, I'm in.


Shoot Dustin and/or Mo a PM. I think they are heading down later in the afternoon.


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

Any pre-herf S.H.I.T. activity in Los Angeles County?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Are we there yet?


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> Are we there yet?


I'm here. Aren't you?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

pnoon said:


> I'm here. Aren't you?


If I start walking today, I think I will be there, let's say...two weeks.


----------



## soulskater (Aug 24, 2004)

is this the right thread for the pre-Pre-Herf at Pokers on Thursday?

will Vinn-Dog be at this herf?


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Wrong thread SMG -- although Vinn-dog is welcome to come south to San Diego, as are you.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Is the official shirt for this?


----------



## soulskater (Aug 24, 2004)

Im probably gonna' carpool with Dave and Gerry down to LowCal. I hope I dont get frisked... most likely I'll be carrying a knife.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

soulskater said:


> Im probably gonna' carpool with Dave and Gerry down to LowCal. I hope I dont get frisked... most likely I'll be carrying a knife.


See you on Wedesday as well Jesse? Otherwise look forward to seeing you on Thursday (and Friday and Saturday).


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

soulskater said:


> Im probably gonna' carpool with Dave and Gerry down to LowCal. I hope I dont get frisked... most likely I'll be carrying a knife.


I am not friskin' anyone...you are safe until SD.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> I am not friskin' anyone...you are safe until SD.


Keep it under 2 7/8" and you should be fine @ the border as well. You coming with to TJ as well J.?


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

soulskater said:


> Im probably gonna' carpool with Dave and Gerry down to LowCal. I hope I dont get frisked... most likely I'll be carrying a knife.


At least you'll have something hard in your pocket.......


----------



## soulskater (Aug 24, 2004)

galaga said:


> At least you'll have something hard in your pocket.......


heres looking at you, kid. 



j6ppc said:


> Keep it under 2 7/8" and you should be fine @ the border as well. You coming with to TJ as well J.?


No Tijuas for me, too many Mexicans. Looks like I'll see on Wednesday though.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

soulskater said:


> heres looking at you, kid.
> 
> No Tijuas for me, too many Mexicans. Looks like I'll see on Wednesday though.


Hey, Kimchee is on. All Kosher, of course..........


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> If I start walking today, I think I will be there, let's say...two weeks.


you would still beat Mr. Nee by 2 weeks:z
I'm working on Wed..what time is the game on 

Rob:w


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

gorob23 said:


> you would still beat Mr. Nee by 2 weeks:z
> I'm working on Wed..what time is the game on
> 
> Rob:w


Wednesday is a day game - 12:35pm Padres at SF.

You're in luck, Rob. No game on Thursday.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

are we there yet?


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

j6ppc said:


> are we there yet?


Almost...


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

j6ppc said:


> are we there yet?


I'm less than a mile away..:ss


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

SDmate said:


> I'm less than a mile away..:ss


See ya in a couple days Steve


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

t-minus


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

zemekone said:


> t-minus


and counting...


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

soon, very soon


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

soulskater said:


> Im probably gonna' carpool with Dave and Gerry down to LowCal. I hope I dont get frisked... most likely I'll be carrying a knife.


just turn your pockets inside out - that'll keep Gerry from friskin ya. 

(hi gerry)


----------



## soulskater (Aug 24, 2004)

DonWeb said:


> just turn your pockets inside out - that'll keep Gerry from friskin ya.
> 
> (hi gerry)


nah, Gerry is cool. It's that Galaga I'm worried about!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

soulskater said:


> nah, Gerry is cool. It's that Galaga I'm worried about!


It ain't me ya gotta worry about, it's the "hand when you least expect it" you've got to worry about. S.H.I.T. rules are in effect. Visiting herfers have now been warned.


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

galaga said:


> It ain't me ya gotta worry about, it's the "hand when you least expect it" you've got to worry about. S.H.I.T. rules are in effect. Visiting herfers have now been warned.


Tic Toc....:mn


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

gorob23 said:


> Tic Toc....:mn


Is you gonna make it Rob? We can tape delay the Padres game.

Hosts:
BeerBob
galaga
GoatLocker
SDBeerman
SDMate
pnoon

4Sures:
Zemekone
j6ppc
Carrie
BigWaved
Motheman
soulskater
croatan

Maybes:
Gabedog
gorob22&1/2

I'llbelieveitwhenIseeits:
LasciviousXXX

WillyGT is in England so he can't make it.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Spoke to Gabe this morning. He will not be able to attend.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Spoke to Gabe this morning. He will not be able to attend.


WHAT THE H3LL!!!..... 
he better have a good excuse mate!


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

galaga said:


> Is you gonna make it Rob? We can tape delay the .


I'm trying to get to LB but SD is probably out...:u


----------



## Deem (Jan 1, 2000)

Man, I was trying to get Thurs off to make it, but that's not going to happen.

Just heard some news that Dustin won't be making it at all to SoCal8.
Hope to make it wed nite in LB.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

sorry you guys can't make it down. See yens Sat.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

WOOOHOOO!!!!!!!:z


----------



## 12stones (Jan 6, 2006)

How many pre-pre herfs left to go? When does this thing "officially" kick off?


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

we want pics! we want pics!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

SDmate said:


> WOOOHOOO!!!!!!!:z


I second that!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

12stones said:


> How many pre-pre herfs left to go? When does this thing "officially" kick off?


If you are talking about SoCal - the main event is Saturday with ancillary herfs Wed-Sun.

We kicked it off last night.


----------



## soulskater (Aug 24, 2004)

Sorry to say that I will be missing todays S.H.I.T. Herf SoCal Ocho edition. Me and a few others will be setting things up at Zippy's then we'll head over to The Patio.

I hope you guys have a great time!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

soulskater said:


> Sorry to say that I will be missing todays S.H.I.T. Herf SoCal Ocho edition. Me and a few others will be setting things up at Zippy's then we'll head over to The Patio.
> 
> I hope you guys have a great time!


I guess I'll have to smoke these Grandes de Espanas myself.


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

pnoon said:


> I guess I'll have to smoke these Grandes de Espanas myself.


:tpd:
yeah & I had a 5er of them in my otterbox for ya..... oh well we'll enjoy em:ss


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

You guys have fun today... I'll miss all of you. Somebody give Gerry some Lingerie for me.


Thanx for all you do Peter


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> You guys have fun today... I'll miss all of you. Somebody give Gerry some Lingerie for me.
> 
> Thanx for all you do Peter


The one thing I wish I could do is get you out here.
Oh well, there I some things even I can't do. 

We'll surely miss you.


----------



## thschrminm (Sep 25, 2005)

Peter.... 

Hope you boys have a great time today...... I will be lucky to make it to Kelly's today if I can get out of work early enough........

Smoke some good ones and don't stay up too late cause y'all have to make it up here tomorrow for the rest of the weekend!!! :w:ss:w


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

thschrminm said:


> Peter....
> 
> Hope you boys have a great time today...... I will be lucky to make it to Kelly's today if I can get out of work early enough........
> 
> Smoke some good ones and don't stay up too late cause y'all have to make it up here tomorrow for the rest of the weekend!!! :w:ss:w


Will do.
You DO have to come to SD one of these days.

See you Friday afternoon. :tu


----------



## soulskater (Aug 24, 2004)

pnoon said:


> I guess I'll have to smoke these Grandes de Espanas myself.





> yeah & I had a 5er of them in my otterbox for ya..... oh well we'll enjoy em


oh no. im getting all sick.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

pnoon said:


> The one thing I wish I could do is get you out here.
> Oh well, there I some things even I can't do.
> 
> We'll surely miss you.


Thanx bro. At least Southwest let me apply a credit to my account for the cancelled flight. Might have to just come out to SanDiego at another time.


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Thanx bro. At least Southwest let me apply a credit to my account for the cancelled flight. Might have to just come out to SanDiego at another time.


Let me know when you go..You guys have a good time..


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

You know it brother!


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Thanx bro. At least Southwest let me apply a credit to my account for the cancelled flight. Might have to just come out to SanDiego at another time.





Rock Star said:


> Let me know when you go..You guys have a good time..


Me too 

Enjoy the week!


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

pickin' up the keg & some ice be there in 15 min :z :z


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Have a S.H.I.T.ty time, everyone!! :ss

Wish I was gonna be with y'all.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> You guys have fun today... I'll miss all of you. Somebody give Gerry some Lingerie for me.
> 
> Thanx for all you do Peter


Well I did get gerry a T shirt from TJ anyway...



icehog3 said:


> Have a S.H.I.T.ty time, everyone!! :ss
> 
> Wish I was gonna be with y'all.


as do we Tom...

Pre pre S.H.I.T was awesome - great food, awesome smokes. Good times.

Thanks for the hospitality all you guys know how to throw a party.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

What no pics from the festivities last nite???? You're slacking Peter!!


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

what a night....:ss
cheers to croatan & Bigwaved for making it to this S.H.I.T herf 
they took the hazing well & are now S.H.I.Ters like the rest of us
cheers to the OBDG putting on such a great spread... the Korean bbq beef was awesome:dr
Cheers to MoTheMan for great wine & SD Beerman for the single malts:dr
Cheers to the rest of the crew for making it a great night



oh & the smokes..... all I can say is they were all ol n' shitty sticks that nobody wanted so we just kept passing them around:ss


Pete...Pete.... wake up Pete...time to post the pics....


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

SDmate said:


> what a night....:ss
> cheers to croatan & Bigwaved for making it to this S.H.I.T herf
> they took the hazing well & are now S.H.I.Ters like the rest of us
> cheers to the OBDG putting on such a great spread... the Korean bbq beef was awesome:dr
> ...


I swear Pete's getting old, what probably only 2 Martini's and his ass can't even wake up to post some pics.... BLASPHEMOUS!!!

Btw, wish me luck guys... my thing is in one hour


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Btw, wish me luck guys... my thing is in one hour


Hope all goes well for you mate...:tu


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

Wow.... I can't believe I forgot about the strawberries & cherries Larry brought over
best dang strawberries I've had in years:dr


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Sounds like the Herfs are kicking azz! Hope the rest of the weekend just gets better and better for y'all! :ss:al


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Wow! What great time, S.H.I.T.ers. I am happy to say I finally got to meet all of you. Thanks for everything.


----------



## opus (Jun 21, 2005)

What are you doing still up? Enjoying good company I would guess. Smoke a big one for me.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

opusxox said:


> What are you doing still up? Enjoying good company I would guess. Smoke a big one for me.


I just got back from the pre herf. I am about to hit the rack.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> What no pics from the festivities last nite???? You're slacking Peter!!





LasciviousXXX said:


> I swear Pete's getting old, what probably only 2 Martini's and his ass can't even wake up to post some pics.... BLASPHEMOUS!!!
> 
> Btw, wish me luck guys... my thing is in one hour


Sorry, bro. Pictures to be posted AFTER all the herfin'.
Yes, I'm getting old but I'm still taller than you. 

Hope all went well.


----------



## King James (Dec 18, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Sorry, bro. Pictures to be posted AFTER all the herfin'.
> Yes, I'm getting old but I'm still taller than you.
> 
> Hope all went well.


we gatta wait for the pics? I... Cant.. Take... It.........


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

*Pictures. *


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

These pictures bring back the good time we had. Thanks.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for the great time, guys. Good friends, beer, wine, scotch, and cigars. Hopefully it won't be a full year before I make another one.


----------



## gorob23 (May 21, 2005)

croatan said:


> Thanks for the great time, guys. Good friends, beer, wine, scotch, and cigars. Hopefully it won't be a full year before I make another one.


Just let us know when your back in town:tu


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

gorob23 said:


> Just let us know when your back in town:tu


Don't you have kids to take care of?


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

pnoon said:


> *Pictures. *


About time!!!!

:r Just playing baldy... great pics!

Glad to see so many gorilla's rocking the slim RG cigars  Where's Beerbob's Pink shirt????


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> Just playing with my baldy


I think you have the wrong board.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

LasciviousXXX said:


> About time!!!!
> 
> :r Just playing baldy... great pics!
> 
> Glad to see so many gorilla's rocking the slim RG cigars  Where's Beerbob's Pink shirt????


Ask him about his CAO Moontrance. :r


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

whatever


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

Hey, knucklehead. Read the damn thread. 


pnoon said:


> *Pictures. *


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

SDmate said:


> whatever


:r
too late.
Nice try, though.


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

pnoon said:


> Ask him about his CAO Moontrance. :r


he's singing backup for Cat Stevens?

oh, nevermind -- that was Moonshadow.


----------



## WillyGT (Sep 13, 2004)

pnoon said:


> *Pictures. *


Hello dudes!! How is everybody, long time no see! Man Ive been away from here for quite a long time, this change from Mexicali to Tijuana has drained a lot of my time, and i havent been able to visit CS.

It looks like you had a great time at the S.H.I.T. herf! I was out on a business trip so I couldnt assist. God, I have been saying I will go and something always comes up.

I will definetly go to a S.H.I.T. herf pretty soon!

See ya soon!
Willy


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

LasciviousXXX said:


> About time!!!!
> 
> Glad to see so many gorilla's rocking the slim RG cigars  Where's Beerbob's Pink shirt????


Luv me some slim RG Dustin.


----------

